
How to get funding from VCs and Angels - dshah
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/06/how-to-get-funding-from-vcs-and-angels.html
======
pg
"The chances of a first time entrepreneur getting a meeting without an
introduction from a trusted advisor are very small."

This is not true. You need an intro, but it doesn't have to come from someone
who's your advisor. A lot of intros come from investors who've just met you
themselves.

~~~
ivankirigin
Indeed. Many people might not realize that "who can I introduce you to?" at
the end of a pitch is a common way investors say "I'll pass".

